# An Update on Gracie and Pepe



## TonyN (Sep 27, 2011)

It has been some time since I posted here. So I wanted to update you on Gracie and Pepe.

The last I wrote Pepe was about 5 months old. I was wondering if I made a mistake getting him as he was so hard to house break. But he caught on in no time!

Gracie and Pepe play so well together too!

When we all go to bed Gracie will lie down near the foot of the bed and Pepe will snuggle right up to my side near my tummy. If I wake up at night Gracie is right there next to Pepe and me. But when Pepe is awake Gracie doesn't want Pepe near her in bed. Talk about dog psychology!

I have been feeding them all raw from a company that freezes it with some added fruit and vegie and bone. They just gobble it down. When I used to feed Gracie kibble she could take it or leave it. 

Their teeth are super clean! Their weight is great!

Pepe is still super afraid of people though. Gracie never was. Maybe he will outgrow that?


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I would love to see pictures!! They sound like they are sweetie pies. Hopefully Pepe outgrows his fearfulness. What company do you get your raw food from? I've been looking into switching my pup over to a partially raw diet.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update!
As far as outgrowing shyness, their adult behavior will basically reflect what the dog learned at a very young age. We're talking like 4-10 weeks old. If he wasn't socialized then around a lot of people; it's not likely he'll suddenly develop an outgoing personality. There are things, however you can do to help build his confidence. Take him out frequently, have people offer him treats, etc. and basically "teach" him that people are friendly.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like they are doing great! So good to hear from you again! I agree, we need new pics!


----------



## TonyN (Sep 27, 2011)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I would love to see pictures!! They sound like they are sweetie pies. Hopefully Pepe outgrows his fearfulness. What company do you get your raw food from? I've been looking into switching my pup over to a partially raw diet.


I get Nature's Instinct raw. I feed Gracie chicken. For some reason she can't hold down the beef. Here is a list of ingredients for the chicken:

Ingredients
Chicken, Raw Ground Chicken Bone, Turkey, Turkey Liver, Turkey Heart, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseeds, Montmorillonite Clay, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove. Visit the Ingredient Glossary to learn about each ingredient.

The original owner fed Pepe Purina and the main ingredient was corn. Oh my gosh but he smelled bad. Bad dog odor. Now his coat smells so fresh. People ask me if I just shampood him. He has no mouth odor. I feed Pepe Nature's Instinct beef:

Ingredients
Beef, Beef Heart, Beef Liver, Raw Ground Beef Bone, Beef Kidney, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseeds, Montmorillonite Clay, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Dried Apples, Fruit Pectin, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.

The Nature's Instinct just raised their prices. This company uses a cold process to kill any parasites which might be in the meet. I was going with a different company before and the dogs got worms.

It is expensive but if you get the kind that is all one big package which you thaw and put into baggies yourself you can save some money.

I'll try to find some recent pics. Here is one of Pepe


----------

